# How to put a Gans III core in a 57mm Fangshi



## Caff3in3fr33 (Jun 15, 2014)

I'm having trouble installing my gans III core in my Fangshi. If someone could give me some detailed instructions or link me to some detailed instructions it would be greatly appreciated. Not sure if the springs go on the inside or the outside of the center pieces. When I put them inside I can't get caps on and when I put them outside the cubenhas no corner cutting and is obviously just wrong when in your hands.


----------

